# Margay Cats?



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

a few months ago i saw some kittens available as pets online and fell in love with these little guys, have been thinking about a more interesting mammal to keep instead of a dog or cat once i am settled and moved out in the near future. i was wondering if anyone had experience in keeping these and whether they make good pets? any info would be greatly recieved :2thumb:


----------



## BethieSims (Jun 28, 2010)

They are DWA, and therefor require a license.
Which can cost £100-£1000 a year, depending on your local councils prices.

So with that, they will have to live outside in a secure enclosure that fits your DWA license specialists needs for you to keep them.

Otherwise :flrt: theyre beautiful



x


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

ah right, well i need to look into DWA licenses anyway as my boyfriend wants some snakes that are listed :lol2: looks like itl be research, research, research for a year or so then XD


----------



## BethieSims (Jun 28, 2010)

I dont know much about DWA,
there is a section on here, its mainly for snakes,
but it has information that will help with a license.


Are you a home owner? As you will probaly need to make changes to the garden that a landlord wont usually let you do.

But i think the good thing about a DWA, is that even though it seems extortionate for a single snake, but with multiple animals, i think its quite a bargain depending on your local council.

But yeah, google your local council and they SHOULD have a section or a contact number on there about DWA

x
x


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

sadly not a home owner, which is why im just looking for the future really but its no bad thing, itl give us the chance to really know our stuff before we get anything. 

thanks for the advice il have a search on google to see about prices, glad you dont need one for each animal XD just hoping me and the BF wont need separate ones :s :lol2:


----------



## BethieSims (Jun 28, 2010)

Im not too sure,
I think it will have to be registered in one of your names,
But i dont know really what im talking about with the whole licensing thing.
Not something that interests me, i like interactive pets.
Not something thats gonna eat me out of house and home in fresh meat that i cant even touch lol



xxx


----------



## colinbradbury (Nov 16, 2008)

you will need dwa as stated , but the main problem will be finding one , most adverts i have seen have turned out to be scams so beware. the licence is just one per household , but will need regitering in one of your names. 
to be honest if going for something so rare then you would be better searching for geoffroys cat as they are non dwa , although just as hard to find. but just as nice looking.

cheers col


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

not that it matters yet but I know of someone up north that keeps female of these as well as other small dwa cats. once you got a house and so on im sure i can put you in contact with them though they don't use the net.


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi, both the Margay and the Geoffroy's Cat are Cites Appendix I which means they are critically endangered, it also means that there is very little chance of getting your hands on either.


----------

